# What lipliner do you like to use with impassioned lipstick?



## Edelmc (Apr 15, 2012)

I currently use process magenta but I would love to find a slightly lighter coloured liner


----------



## aradhana (Apr 15, 2012)

i've used trimmed in pink, and i've used redd....when i purchased impassioned, the sales assistant also suggested magenta, which i have but never used with it.

  	i guess if you have embrace me, that could work too? i guess none of these are exactly the right colour...

  	i once had a sales assistant suggest stone for some hard to match shades, but i don't have that one, so i don't know how it will work with impassioned specifically.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 15, 2012)

I use Trimmed in Pink...but I think that was LE


----------

